# Wer Bock auf Starbase (erscheint demnächst)?



## nitg (12. Juli 2021)

Da mein Bekanntenkreis eher simple Dinge wie Ego-Shooter bevorzugt, wollt ich hier mal fragen, ob wer Bock auf Stabase hat, was demnächst erscheint? Discord: the_duke#4119


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juli 2021)

Heißt das Spiel nun "Starbase" wie in der Überschrift oder "Stabase" wie im Text?  

Du hättest ja *wenigstens *mal nen Link zum Spiel da lassen können 

*edit*
Hab mal danach gesucht und lol, das sieht aus wie "Star Trek: Online" nur *noch bunter*


----------



## NatokWa (13. Juli 2021)

Wenns auch noch sonne Geldfalle ist wie STO .... Nö danke ...


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (8. August 2021)

Schaut eigentlich ganz cool aus... Kommt mal auf meine Wunschliste.


----------



## xDave78 (19. August 2021)

Macht jedenfalls Bock...warum auch immer kann ich nicht sagen. Aber die Möglichkeiten sind unendlich. 
Falls ihr Bock habt, meldet Euch gern bei mir. Sind aber Feierabendspieler (casual) und suchen keine 24/7 Gamer.


----------

